# limbsaver placement



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

hmm sure I have seen them somewere on the net cuold find some for you if you rely want the next time im using the hige speed camera


----------



## Collins (Feb 18, 2005)

*limbsaver*

2 inches up from the riser on the shooter side of the limb works well for me, I was very happy with the results I had, noticbly quieter and and less vibration. Sure wish I owned the patent for those! 
My setup is a Hoyt Helix with 34# G3


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Limbsavers*

I've got mine about 6 fingers up from the riser and they work! I was so....surprised at how well they work. 
As for the video, I am sure I saw one on youtube. Just do search for limbsavers.


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah, saw that too....though it was an old model and looks like its placed very close to the riser and on the front side of the limb...
the ones i have are not circular in shape so i was wondering how the vibration pattern would be like...


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Most everyone I know places theirs on the belly side of the limbs right at the fade outs. Putting them on the belly rather than the back offers some protection from catching them on things.


----------



## archernews (Oct 17, 2007)

Underneath as close to the riser as possible without it actually making contact at full draw


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

Heres the link to the You Tube Limbsaver's video . 
Pretty interesting ! http://www.youtube.com/user/nonServiam0


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I have played with limbsavers since they came out. I tried different position and found that placing them on the front (target side) about 6 inches from the riser works the best. If you decide to try, use some carpet tape, this works the best.

TomG


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

According to the instructions from limbsavers, they are supposed to be installed near to the tips of the limbs??

"Before removing adhesive backing, locate area on limb for mounting Recurve
LimbSaver® no closer than 1 inch from string. You only get one stick! If you
de-string your bow by sliding the string down the limb, place LimbSaver® just
below where your string stops down the limb."


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Do not get the receive limbsaver. The regular ones work a lot better. I was told that one of the mean reason they advise to put them on the belly side of the limbs is that bowhunter (their main customers) would catch them on brushes otherwise.


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

I got the Solid Black limbsavers (03061) cos i couldnt find the recurve ultras. The solid black ones are meant for compounds arent they? 

Im also quite unsure about putting them on the target side of the limbs, cos i hear of the adhesives coming off, and i dont want my limbsavers to be flying to the target when the adhesive fails!
Furthermore, temperatures in Singapore average 30 deg C ++ under the sun throughout the year, and i dont want the rubber to be damaged quickly when the bow is sitting on the bow stand...


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

My recurve limbsavers lasted me about a year and a half before the base failed on one of them. It started tearing off from the transparent plastic base. Pasted it on the belly side a few inches from the riser's limb pockets. I've found that PRECISE placement doesn't really matter. They work and that's that!

Since you have the bigger ones, perhaps you might want to try pasting them on the front, target side, like Yun Mi Jin. Some who've tried it have found nothing detrimental in that configuration. And don't worry. Even if the adhesive fails, the furthest they'll go is a few metres.


----------



## triskadecaepyon (Jun 7, 2007)

More and more I see them being used near the end of the limb taper ( about 5-6 inches up from the limb pocket) where there is a triangular layer. If you take a look at Wonderle's bow, he has them in that exact spot. But I don't think exact placement matters. 

Although I do advise doing a lot of things before putting the limbsavers on, because they hide a lot of bow issues. Rattling stuff, improper tiller, etc. Once your bow is tuned, then stick them on. I have made that mistake in the past 

They quiet things down and reduce quite a bit of vibration, especially on carbon foam limbs that are fast, like Extremes, winnex, etc. 

I thought I could go without them, but the high frequency is killing me every time after the shot 

I might play around with sticking them directly on the riser and seeing what they do.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*Vic's*


----------



## triskadecaepyon (Jun 7, 2007)

^That's pretty much it.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

> According to the instructions from limbsavers, they are supposed to be installed near to the tips of the limbs??


FWIW....Olympic-style shooters determined a long time ago that placing the limbsaver near the tip of the limbs, as per mfgrs. instructions, robbed the limbs of energy (arrow speed/sight marks). They found the best location to be near the riser about where the "fade-out" (limb-butt-taper) ends. - John


----------



## triskadecaepyon (Jun 7, 2007)

jhinaz said:


> FWIW....Olympic-style shooters determined a long time ago that placing the limbsaver near the tip of the limbs, as per mfgrs. instructions, robbed the limbs of energy (arrow speed/sight marks). They found the best location to be near the riser about where the "fade-out" (limb-butt-taper) ends. - John


Yeah... putting those things too close to the tips creates excess torque that has to be pushed (force x distance from pivot), reducing the arrow speed and reducing the K. energy in the arrow. Wonderle and a lot of other people have it in that spot, and it seems to work quite well. 

Based on those instructions, I'd suspect that they mean that if you place them on the back side of the limb, then the closest you can put it to the tip is the point at which they will touch the string when it is strung up. That would be like 8 or more inches from the tip? You can do it there but you will reduce the energy of the bow. 

In dealing with how to adhere them, I have found that the adhesive that they use insn't very adequate. It's too prone to temperture and moisture. I have on all of mine a special 3m tape which is very stick and resistant to a lot of things, the 3m 9485PC series of acrylic tapes.


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

ok thanks for all your advice...will paste them after i have tuned my bow...


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

triskadecaepyon said:


> ...
> Although I do advise doing a lot of things before putting the limbsavers on, because they hide a lot of bow issues. ...


Bloody true!!!

However, they might help reduce problems too like lower end sights from rattling loose.


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

You might want to tune your bow after you place them. These will certainly change things.


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

mholz said:


> You might want to tune your bow after you place them. These will certainly change things.


wouldnt it be more convinient to paste them, then tune the bow, instead of doing tuning twice??


----------



## hammerheadpc (Mar 15, 2006)

i use the adjustable ones from Limbsaver. They strap completely around the bow.
They hold incredibly tight and do NOT move, unless you want to move them.

The problem of only getting one chance at placement with the stick-on kind, with no opportunity to reposition and tune?

Solved.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

hammerheadpc said:


> i use the adjustable ones from Limbsaver. They strap completely around the bow.
> They hold incredibly tight and do NOT move, unless you want to move them.
> 
> The problem of only getting one chance at placement with the stick-on kind, with no opportunity to reposition and tune?
> ...


I didn't know they came that way. Those would let you do some testing as to how far out you could put them before noticing any effect on the target. 

I actually found that putting them near where the layers converge that there is no effect on tune. That close to the base the LS moves so little horizontally, 1/8" at most on mine if at all, that there couldn't be any affect on the tune. In other words, I don't see how the limb could be using any of its energy moving the LS since the LS doesn't move.

I also found that using the convergent zone, mine are only around 3 1/2" to the center of the LS. Vic's looks like his are an inch or so beyond the convergent zone, and I would still bet that his move less than 1/4".


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

wouldnt it be more convinient to paste them, then tune the bow, instead of doing tuning twice??


That's what I ment.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

hammerheadpc said:


> i use the adjustable ones from Limbsaver. They strap completely around the bow.
> They hold incredibly tight and do NOT move, unless you want to move them.
> 
> The problem of only getting one chance at placement with the stick-on kind, with no opportunity to reposition and tune?
> ...


I thought those were Bow TunerZ and from a different company? Does Sims make adjustable Limbsavers?


----------



## triskadecaepyon (Jun 7, 2007)

mholz said:


> wouldnt it be more convinient to paste them, then tune the bow, instead of doing tuning twice??
> 
> 
> That's what I ment.


well in the way that I was explaining it, I meant that you should weed out any serious problems before putting them on, i.e. rattling stuff, loose parts, brace/tiller. I guess I shouldn't have said "tune" before, it should be do a check of your bow for other problems before putting them on. 

Putting them on doesn't always change tune, but it does happen often.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

BTW quite a few of the top Korean ladies have them mounted on the target side around 3-4" from the coupling. I have tried both inside and outside with no noticible difference.


----------



## triskadecaepyon (Jun 7, 2007)

target1 said:


> BTW quite a few of the top Korean ladies have them mounted on the target side around 3-4" from the coupling. I have tried both inside and outside with no noticible difference.


My previous belief was that inside or outside doesn't matter, because it's the same node (or anti-node) that you are putting it on. Which side of it shouldn't affect it too much.


----------



## mwarddoc (Aug 12, 2007)

*I'll Be Darned!*

I really hate adding anything onto items, particularly a bow, and I'm rather skeptical about the benefits of "more stuff".

But my new target bow (Best Zenit with Winex 40 lb limbs) was just so much louder than any hunting recurve I'd shot before, I found it rather annoying, regardless of brace height variations, and I like quiet bows. So, after reading this I decided to try it.

Really quite a noticeable difference. I actually find it hard to believe. I'm sold.

I think I'll stick these on my old truck, my kids and our dogs...and carry one in my pocket for a particularly annoying doctor I know who never shuts up....:smile:


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

Warning!!
Does not work on your woman! 
lol..j/k


----------



## J-Shooter (Jul 12, 2007)

I think that DAS Kinetics did some pretty indepth studies on this, and said that they absorb the most vibration, without robbing speed, if they are placed on the belly of the limb, with half of the pad on the tips of the fade-outs, and half off of the fade-outs. 

From what I have heard, the general idea is you want to put them right where Vic has his, half on and half off the fades.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

J-Shooter said:


> I think that DAS Kinetics did some pretty indepth studies on this, and said that they absorb the most vibration, without robbing speed, if they are placed on the belly of the limb, with half of the pad on the tips of the fade-outs, and half off of the fade-outs.
> 
> From what I have heard, the general idea is you want to put them right where Vic has his, half on and half off the fades.


It is hard tell from the photo but it looked to me that Vic had the Limb Savers just after the fadeouts...either way I'm looking forward to finding out what works. I keep hearing about people being injured from long term use of a bow with high frequency vibration. I'd rather have a slightly slower bow and not get injured, but I don't have a good idea of how common such injuries are.


----------

